# Beauvais Airport to Disneyland Paris



## vincent (8 Mar 2007)

hi all

travelling to disneyland paris in march with family

cold someone explain step by step how to get to disneyland/hotel (explorer's) from airport. i will be getting the ryanair bus to paris

regards

vincent


----------



## ciara_gmail (8 Mar 2007)

*Re: beauvis airport to disneyland paris*

Hey Vincent,

The bus from Beauvais will leave you at Porte Maillot. 

From Porte Maillot take the Metro line 1 (yellow) direction Chateau de Vincennes and get off at Charles de Gaulle Etoile. 

At Charles de Gaulle Etoile transfer to the RER line A (red) direction Marne Valley Chessy (EuroDisney). Get off at the end of the line and look for signs leading you to Disneyland Paris.


----------



## bacchus (8 Mar 2007)

*Re: beauvis airport to disneyland paris*

Friends of mine did that few years back...

Bus from Beauvais to james Joyce Pub Paris XVII
[broken link removed]
From pub, walk down Bd Gouvion Saint-Cyr, going to Place de la Porte Maillot (big roundabout)
There, get Metro Line 1 Direction Chateau de Vincennes
At the second stop (Charles de Gaulle etoile), change to get RER A (Direction A4 - Marne la Vallee) til the end.
http://www.ratp.fr/

That's a long journey if you have young kids!!! about 3 / 3.5hours from the time the bus leaves the airport i think.


----------



## vincent (8 Mar 2007)

*Re: beauvis airport to disneyland paris*

thanks for the directions guys

the difference in cost in flying to beauvais instead of cdg is approx €500 which has a direct link via bus to disneyland. is it worth it?


----------



## mell61 (8 Mar 2007)

I'd say it is worth it for €500, but have you considered ordering a hire car?  I've driven Beauvais to Disney a couple of times, it takes approx 2 hours, and wasn't too bad, as long as you keep an eye out for the road signs / turns.
Get a good set of directions, I like mapquest.co.uk, and study a road map, so you have a really good idea of the general area you are going to, and get familiar with the town names enroute.   From memory they don't start to advertise Disney until about 10km from the park, so knowing you're heading Marne La Valee direcetion is useful!


----------



## DrMoriarty (8 Mar 2007)

Alternatively...

But I'd agree with mell61 — the drive is quite do-able, see www.argusrentals.com for a good quote.


----------



## macnas (8 Mar 2007)

Check this out. There may be a direct link. https://parisshuttleservice.com/paris-Shuttle-bookings.asp


----------



## Bonafide (9 Mar 2007)

I have been to DLP a number of times in the last few years. Generally I go via Beauvais due to the vast difference in the costs of flights. Like you Vincent I have found the difference to be in the region of €500 for a small family.

On our last trip we went via CDG airport because of some friends who told me how quick it would all be. The bus is €100 return for a small family. The trip took 1hr and thirty minutes point to point. For the return leg the VEA bus only calls to the external hotels (Explorers/Holiday Inn) a couple of times a day so you had to make your way bags, children and all on the regular park shuttle to the disney station and get the VEA from there. We ended up just getting a taxi back instead.

Next time I will go back to Beauvais again. I will use the €500 saved on flights and €100 saved on the VEA bus to book a taxi directly from Beauvais to DLP for €300 (which we usually do) and still be up €300.


----------



## eliza (9 Mar 2007)

Bonafide said:


> I have been to DLP a number of times in the last few years. Generally I go via Beauvais due to the vast difference in the costs of flights. Like you Vincent I have found the difference to be in the region of €500 for a small family.
> 
> On our last trip we went via CDG airport because of some friends who told me how quick it would all be. The bus is €100 return for a small family. The trip took 1hr and thirty minutes point to point. For the return leg the VEA bus only calls to the external hotels (Explorers/Holiday Inn) a couple of times a day so you had to make your way bags, children and all on the regular park shuttle to the disney station and get the VEA from there. We ended up just getting a taxi back instead.
> 
> Next time I will go back to Beauvais again. I will use the €500 saved on flights and €100 saved on the VEA bus to book a taxi directly from Beauvais to DLP for €300 (which we usually do) and still be up €300.




I would second Bonafide's advice. CDG can be a bit of a nightmare at the moment due to roadworks etc. esp if you have small children.


----------



## KCT (9 Mar 2007)

I booked return tickets for 3 people on the TGV from CDG for 54 euro, gets you to Marne la Vallee in about 10 minutes. It could be a better solution than getting the bus. Flights with Air France & the TGV will work out about the same price as Ryanair & taxi but your travel time would be much less, you could easily save a couple of hours and that's important esp. with small kids.


----------



## eliza (9 Mar 2007)

KCT said:


> I booked return tickets for 3 people on the TGV from CDG for 54 euro, gets you to Marne la Vallee in about 10 minutes. It could be a better solution than getting the bus. Flights with Air France & the TGV will work out about the same price as Ryanair & taxi but your travel time would be much less, you could easily save a couple of hours and that's important esp. with small kids.



I have used both the TGV and the VEA shuttle buses to go from CDG to Disneyland and, personally, I think the shuttle buses are the cheaper and more convenient option of the two, especially if you have small children in tow.

For instance, if you arrive on an Aer Lingus flight at Terminal 1, taking the TGV from CDG to Disneyland involves:
1. Stepping a shuttle bus at Terminal 1 to Terminal 2. Due to road works this journey could take 30mins.
2. Making your way to the the TGV station at Terminal 2, which involves going down 5 floors, and lifts don't always operate!
3. Waiting for a TGV - TGV go every two hours or so * 
4. Getting the TGV to Disney - this journey takes 15mins. 
5. Climbing up one flight of stairs at Disney and walking out to the bus stop. 
6. Stepping on a shuttle bus to the hotel. 

*http://www.bonjourlafrance.net/franc...e_toulouse.htm


In comparison, taking a VEA shuttle involves:
1. Stepping on a VEA shutltle bus at Terminal 1 to be dropped at the hotel door 45mins later. Due to road works this journey could take 60mins.
Buses leave every 30mins.


----------



## KCT (9 Mar 2007)

If you fly with Air France you arrive in Terminal 2 thus no transfer from Terminal 1. The TGV goes from Terminal 2. The trains go a couple of times an hour depending on the time of day and children under 3 go free.


----------



## eliza (10 Mar 2007)

KCT said:


> If you fly with Air France you arrive in Terminal 2 thus no transfer from Terminal 1. The TGV goes from Terminal 2. The trains go a couple of times an hour depending on the time of day and children under 3 go free.



I honestly think the TGV is a nightmare with small kids. More often than not the lift down to the TGV station in Terminal 2 is out of action. 

A taxi from Beauvais sounds a much better option.


----------



## vincent (12 Mar 2007)

how much is the taxi from beauvis and vice versa

regards

vincent


----------



## KCT (13 Mar 2007)

€150 each way


----------



## sascoco (16 Mar 2007)

im bringing the family (4) to disney in july via beauvais and the cheapest way to get there is by hiring a car for approx 220 euro.The bonus is you can take a day trip away from disney. (six days is a long time there).


----------



## macnas (17 Mar 2007)

Hi, This transfer might be what you need? 
               [broken link removed]

  You can always get the train into Paris if you want a change of scenery!


----------



## headache (18 Mar 2007)

Hi, 
I have just finished booking online for our sixth trip to Disney Paris.  I am going to CDG which has always worked for me.  I am travelling with dh two teens (counted as adults) and two small ones.
I checked out Ryan air to Beauvais and it was going to cost me €637.95 with luggage.  So I went with Aer Lingus which has cost me €578.20 and that includes all of our luggage charges.
We will take the VEA navette from CDG to Disney at a cost of €154 return for all and which should take no more than an hour.
We are not going until Sept but I find it pays to shop around and be flexible on your dates.  We have taken two rooms in Cheyenne and it will cost a total of €716 and make a lot of kids and teens very happy! And me too as we are going to celebrate my b-day!


----------



## tosullivan (18 Mar 2007)

the trek from Beauvais to Disney is a killer with kids.  We did it with a 2yr old once and that was difficult.  anything more would be a nightmare.
I would suggest the hire car


----------



## william (26 Mar 2007)

HI interesting thread,

I too am off to disney with one child (4).  The previous link to the schuttle seems a good and efficient way to get there, what exactly is the VEA?  Is this a coach and do they operate rom all the airports?


----------



## TarfHead (26 Mar 2007)

Bonafide said:


> I have been to DLP a number of times in the last few years. Generally I go via Beauvais due to the vast difference in the costs of flights. Like you Vincent I have found the difference to be in the region of €500 for a small family.


 
Just back from a short break in DLP. Aer Lingus to CDG was < €500 for 2 adults & 2 kids. Does this mean Ryanair to Beauvais would have been < €0  ?


----------



## TarfHead (26 Mar 2007)

william said:


> HI interesting thread,
> 
> I too am off to disney with one child (4). The previous link to the schuttle seems a good and efficient way to get there, what exactly is the VEA? Is this a coach and do they operate rom all the airports?


 
www.vea.fr

Departs from Gate 20 in Terminal 1. Schedule is on their website, as is the hotels they serve. Cost for us (2 adults & 2 kids) would have been €58 each way. We booked a private shuttle instead.


----------



## Bonafide (27 Mar 2007)

TarfHead said:


> Just back from a short break in DLP. Aer Lingus to CDG was < €500 for 2 adults & 2 kids. Does this mean Ryanair to Beauvais would have been < €0  ?


 
I have only ever travelled to Disney from Friday to Monday (long weekend breaks). I think the lowest price I was ever quoted was in the €680 region. Are you perhaps going from a Tuesday for one week exactly?
Or are you perhaps stowing away??


----------



## TarfHead (27 Mar 2007)

Bonafide said:


> I have only ever travelled to Disney from Friday to Monday (long weekend breaks). I think the lowest price I was ever quoted was in the €680 region. Are you perhaps going from a Tuesday for one week exactly?
> Or are you perhaps stowing away??


 
We booked in November for 2 adults & 2 children, flying there on Wed 21 Mar & returning Sat 24 Mar. The seats were, nominally, €19 each. The rest ramped up the cost to €413.76. And then another €16 for checked in bags.


----------



## sascoco (27 Mar 2007)

headache said:


> Hi,
> I have just finished booking online for our sixth trip to Disney Paris. I am going to CDG which has always worked for me. I am travelling with dh two teens (counted as adults) and two small ones.
> I checked out Ryan air to Beauvais and it was going to cost me €637.95 with luggage. So I went with Aer Lingus which has cost me €578.20 and that includes all of our luggage charges.
> We will take the VEA navette from CDG to Disney at a cost of €154 return for all and which should take no more than an hour.
> We are not going until Sept but I find it pays to shop around and be flexible on your dates. We have taken two rooms in Cheyenne and it will cost a total of €716 and make a lot of kids and teens very happy! And me too as we are going to celebrate my b-day!


----------



## sascoco (28 Mar 2007)

i booked for 1 week for 2+2 from july 11 and found ryanair to be €370 cheaper including baggage (dont like ryanair sneak tactics on baggage and priority boarding charges) than aer lingus. my savings will pay for the cost of car hire for the week (€220)and we are planning to go to paris and maybe versailles palace so roughly speaking busses and taxi's all in could cost €250- €300. so i think i am saving a few euro extra that way.....I hope. We will need all the extra money to eat in disney.  P.S. We stayed in the hotel cheyenne before and highly recommend it for the little ones, for a change of scenery we are staying in the Sequoia lodge this time it looks nice and has a pool. can anyone recommend it?


----------

